# Java fern leaves turning pale and holes



## crazydeweycat (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,

Has anybody ever see this happen to their Java ferns before.

I have some young plants and they were doing really well, nice green leaves and growing well. In the last few weeks I noticed that the leaves are becoming full of holes, I don't think its the fish cause some of the holes are right in the middle of the leaf. I have lots of snails could that be it?

Also some of these same plants have leaves are turning a pale white - kinda like the color is being washed out. Does anybody know what would be causing this? I'll try to get pics tonight

I dose with liquid fertilzer about 1-2 times month, have 2x18watt plant grow bulb over 29 gallon

could there be to much light for the Java they are near the top of the tank attached to some rocks. All other plants doing really well


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Java fern*

Good morning crazy...

The leaves of Java fern have a chemical in them that makes them distasteful, so I don't believe anything is eating them.

You do have more than a watt per gallon for lights and Java fern is a low light plant, so that may be part of the problem. Floating some Water Sprite above the fern would be an option, to provide a little shade. I have this plant in several 55 G tanks with one T5, 6500 K, 32 watt bulb and it does very well.

I dose a couple of different kinds of liquid ferts two to three times per week when I top off my tanks, so you could be dosing a little more often.

Plants really take quite a while to adjust to new tank conditions, so give it more time and dose the ferts a little more often.

Just an old school fishkeeper's opinion.

B


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Bet BBradbury is right, you have hungry plants! Try following the label's instructions and feed once a week after a water change to see if things improve. 

Those bottles are generally only potassium and a little micro nutrient added. Your fern could need more nitrogen and phosphorus as well. But try dosing more and see if the new leaves come in healthier.


----------

